

Ask HN: Let me help you build your product for free - Brewer

I'm looking to gain some experience and I'd like to know if there is anyone out there who would like help on their product. I wouldn't charge anything since I love programming and the experience would be more than enough for me.<p>I've been using mainly Python lately, with small bits of HTML, CSS, JS, SQLite, PostgreSQL, and Flask. I'm very open to learning new technologies and I would actually like to see what the hype is about Ruby and Rails.<p>If you think we could get along and you need some help, feel free to drop me an email at jjb127@mun.ca.
======
gexla
FFS, don't work for others for free!

Work on an open source project.

Build your own site. If you don't have ideas, then look through flippa.com for
ideas. Build a site, and then sell it on Flippa.

Find out what people want, then build it for yourself. For example, you could
build Wordpress add-ons and sell them. People will give you ideas for this all
day long.

If you must work for someone else for cheap (not free!) then look for your
closest web development shops and offer to work as an intern for cheap. If you
don't get work, then learn more and come back later.

~~~
Brewer
I don't think that people would want to pay for things that I make, I'm not
very good. :)

~~~
Brewer
I'm actually working on something now that is probably pretty trivial. Drop me
an e-mail at jjb127@mun.ca if you want to know more.

~~~
amorphid
It is good practice to work with other people. I applaud you putting yourself
out there.

